# What I did during the colder months of the year...



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Now that our computer is fixed and I found time to post some photos, here are some of the figures I've finished over the past few months...

An old GeoMetric 1/8 scale Charles Laughton "Hunchback of Notre Dame" with the optional base and Lon Chaney Sr. as "The Hunchback...", 1/6 scale from Janus Models. Both of these can hang on the wall.

A reissue of an old Lunar Models kit...with a base and a nameplate, "Invaders From Mars" and another (original) Lunar Models kit..."The Deadly Mantis".

From Alchemy Works, a reissue of another old Lunar Models kit, "First Man Into Space" and Alchemy Works reissue of an old Monster Fun kit, "Reptilicus" (with a different nameplate).


Hope you like 'em!

Phil K


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice work Phil! I really like your Deadly Mantis. What is on the base - is that a rock formation, and what are the other items?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

It's Reptilicus !!! That is so way cool ! I remember the old movie. Never thought I would see a model of the creature. Looks fantastic ! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

ChrisW said:


> Nice work Phil! I really like your Deadly Mantis. What is on the base - is that a rock formation, and what are the other items?


The base (sort of) depicts the airforce base with radar instruments next to some rock formations.

Phil K


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Holy [email protected], rhino! You got all those models done that well during "the colder months"? Where do you live - Antarctica? Great photography, too.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Great work Phil. BTW - I got Reptilicus at Wonderfest 2 years ago and picked it up from Mike. Love that kit.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Repliticus is my favorite!


----------

